# Female acting strange?



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

My female Wendy is acting very skittish today... she usually has no problem with me picking her up, but today every time I attempted she would arch her back. Not up, but down. Like her head and butt would be up and her back below that. She stiffened up as well. I gave her a yogie and just left her be... but it has me worried. :\ She was attacked by an older male of mine (Brutus) and had to be moved to her own cage (she's fixed) but her wounds have been healing well. I'm just worried about my little girl.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

she's probably just in heat.  the back arching is a normal sign... try scratching her on the rump area, she should arch her back and shake her head back and forth rapidly...


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> she's probably just in heat.  the back arching is a normal sign... try scratching her on the rump area, she should arch her back and shake her head back and forth rapidly...


She's fixed though. ??? Should she be in heat? Oh goodness... what if the breeder I got her from was untruthful about her being fixed?


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep... definitely in heat! Scratched her lower back and her ears went nuts.  I've always had boys so never seen it in person.

I'm pretty upset that the breeder obviously lied to me however. Female rats can't go into heat if they're pregnant, right? I had her in with my boys for a short time before they started beating up on her... so it'd be a miracle & a relief if she isn't pregnant.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i'm not too sure, i don't have any experience with spayed females. i'm sure someone else will though


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If she was pregnant she would not go into heat. Feel your little girls belly for scar tissue from the spay.

Here is where you should feel










I had one spayed girl who went into "heat" anyways but its VERY rare.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeahhh... no scar tissue. I feel had.  I've never had a fixed female so I had no idea how to check. She's actually my FIRST female, I've had a whole mischief of boys.

Well.... on the bright side, at least she isn't pregnant! & now I know! & I also know not to get any more from that breeder...


----------

